# Amana Gas Furnace no heat LED blinks 4 times



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Probably a dirty A/C coil. need to look at the side where the air blows into the coil.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

some units and especially Amana/Goodman have an extra auxillary limit control which is mounted on the backside of the fan housing or on the deck below the burners but in the fan compartment B4 the fan. it may be open or you got bad connections in one of the wiring harnesses. may have a manual red reset button on it.


----------

